# How To Cut Roadbuilding Costs.......vid..



## Dave Hadden (Feb 4, 2012)

Not the most sensitive log hauling I've ever seen but what the heck.........get those logs to the mill. 


The Unstoppable Ural 4320 Off-Road Truck


Take care.


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 4, 2012)

They look like they could go anywhere.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 4, 2012)

This vid must have been posted 100 times on AS.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Feb 4, 2012)

2dogs said:


> This vid must have been posted 100 times on AS.



Sorry then.

It was new to me and I was thinking to share it.

No worries. 

Take care.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 4, 2012)

Who cares if it's been here 1000 times. I like the bloke climbing on the hood as a lever.

Have you seen this?

[video=youtube;K2MzfFVc2eI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2MzfFVc2eI[/video]


----------



## Gologit (Feb 4, 2012)

2dogs said:


> This vid must have been posted 100 times on AS.



Nope, only about 95 times, ya old grouch. :smile2: Still fun to watch though. The guy that became a human counter-weight...now that is dedication. Or something.

Can you imagine Cal Fish and Game's reaction if we drove through streams like that?


----------



## madhatte (Feb 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Can you imagine Cal Fish and Game's reaction if we drove through streams like that?



I was thinking something similar. Evidently the Far East is the new Wild West.


----------



## coastalfaller (Feb 4, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I was thinking something similar. Evidently the Far East is the new Wild West.



From what I hear.....absolutely it is!!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 5, 2012)

Road trip anyone?


----------



## imagineero (Feb 5, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Road trip anyone?



I'm with ya!

6x6 all the way. Either that, or a minsk.

Wait... I just had a flashback of going to vladivostok in the the late 90's or maybe it was early 2000. Coldest winter in years, and the ocean froze over in places. Someone sucked all the color out of the landscape, and it was highly depressing. Police and mafia were hussling for bribes everywhere. The 'foreigner' price for everything was about 100x over the local price. I kept my mouth shut and tried to look russian. Worked a few times. 

Loved that minsk though.


----------



## jcl (Feb 5, 2012)

i'd like to have the first one with the crane on the roof and at least they washed the mud off the logs


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 5, 2012)

I know just enough Russian to get slapped, shot or stabbed, so I'm not likely to pass as a local.
Our Finnish friend could sneak us in.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 5, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I know just enough Russian to get slapped, shot or stabbed, so I'm not likely to pass as a local.
> Our Finnish friend could sneak us in.



I don't pass a local either. I speak Russian with an accent. But I have a good idea what the things are worth in the modern Wild East. Everything there has a price tag on it. Including your ass. 

But, unless your ass is worth a lot, the only thing you have to worry about these days is the police. The corrupted cops want to have a piece of everything. They can make you pretty slick tricks and some of them are ready to give some shaking with their sub-machines. That's not a big deal. You just need to know how far they're ready to go.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 5, 2012)

Roma said:


> We'll need blue jeans and Marbs for bartering



That was 20 years back. We used to wear 3-4 pairs of jeans and pockets full off chewing gum on the way to USSR. The Soviet custom officers were extremely suspicious. I guess they thought that Finlanders feed their children quite well.

Now it's just cash.


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 5, 2012)

Neighbors boy was apparently banned from visiting Russia. He was a merchant marine on oil tankers. He was black marketing Levi's. Not sure if it's a true story or not, but if he was any thing like his Dad it's believable.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 5, 2012)

Roma said:


> C'mon man, don't kill my cold war buzz



Oh, apologies.

Here's a footage I like a lot. It's about an ordinary working day of the Ural truck drivers. They're basically picking up a load of timber. Well, a lot of things may happen on the road. Very realistic. I don't know the people who made this video, nor the exact location. That's what the things look like in nowadays Russia outside the cities. Roads, trucks on their sides, grocery, landing, everything. And that's exactly the way the things go out there. Not extremely efficient, yet somehow things are always working out.

[video=youtube;RmtopKjHDOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmtopKjHDOk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Alex D (Feb 8, 2012)

Samlock said:


> I don't pass a local either. I speak Russian with an accent. But I have a good idea what the things are worth in the modern Wild East. Everything there has a price tag on it. Including your ass.
> 
> But, unless your ass is worth a lot, the only thing you have to worry about these days is the police. The corrupted cops want to have a piece of everything. They can make you pretty slick tricks and some of them are ready to give some shaking with their sub-machines. That's not a big deal. You just need to know how far they're ready to go.



While ive never personally gone to russia, my cousin has been there maybe 15-20 times and i never heard of any problems with cops or anyone for that matter... He was in the european part of Russia though: Moscow, St. Petersburg, Tambov, and Rostov i can think of the top of my head, Siberia and the far east could be different and maybe background plays a role to...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 9, 2012)

I've done some semi-crazy stuff in a 5 tonner, but those guys are nuts!

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Samlock (Feb 9, 2012)

Alex D said:


> While ive never personally gone to russia, my cousin has been there maybe 15-20 times and i never heard of any problems with cops or anyone for that matter... He was in the european part of Russia though: Moscow, St. Petersburg, Tambov, and Rostov i can think of the top of my head, Siberia and the far east could be different and maybe background plays a role to...



Tell your cousin he's a lucky bastard. And he didn't miss anything.

Yeah, the cops like messing out with the plebs, alright.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 9, 2012)

Dave Hadden said:


> Not the most sensitive log hauling I've ever seen but what the heck.........get those logs to the mill.
> 
> 
> The Unstoppable Ural 4320 Off-Road Truck
> ...



The road building brick wall I keep returning to like a fly's repeated suicide attempts against a closed window has my head wondering if those guys wouldn't mind a working vacation in NZ. How much would their trucks cost excess baggage?


----------



## ShaneLogs (Feb 9, 2012)

Those trucks look like they are fun! It plowed through that first mud hole and that stream like nothing and he had a whole load of logs to!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 9, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Oh, apologies.
> 
> Here's a footage I like a lot. It's about an ordinary working day of the Ural truck drivers. They're basically picking up a load of timber. Well, a lot of things may happen on the road. Very realistic. I don't know the people who made this video, nor the exact location. That's what the things look like in nowadays Russia outside the cities. Roads, trucks on their sides, grocery, landing, everything. And that's exactly the way the things go out there. Not extremely efficient, yet somehow things are always working out.
> 
> [video=youtube;RmtopKjHDOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmtopKjHDOk&feature=related[/video]



AxMen: Russia might actually be an interesting show! (Still waiting for them to have the horse guys on this season...not even bothering to watch it until they do).

Or: "We're just like Ice Road Truckers. Except we don't have the roads!"


----------



## Samlock (Feb 11, 2012)

Dalmatian90 said:


> AxMen: Russia might actually be an interesting show! (Still waiting for them to have the horse guys on this season...not even bothering to watch it until they do).
> 
> Or: "We're just like Ice Road Truckers. Except we don't have the roads!"



That's an idea! 

I haven't engaged myself with logging in Russia for the last 3 years, due to the protective customs duty, which pretty much ended exporting round wood out of the country. According to my experience before that the plot might be something like this:

Synopsis:

A logging contractor Vladimir Vladimirovich is facing a challenge: The rival businessman Ivan Ivanovich has paid out the judge in order to cancel the cutting lease contract, which allows Vladimir Vladimirovich to harvest on the federal land. The torpedos of Ivan Ivanovich are out to torch the logging equipment and shoot workers. A local mobster Nikolay Nikolayevich collects from Vladimir Vladimirovich, and he's supposed to cover. Now Ivan Ivanovich is willing to pay Nikolay Nikolayevich to look the other way, so Vladimir Vladimirovich is forced to raise some funds to keep the mobster happy. In order to do that, he should get more timber moving. The problem is, his head mechanic Igor Igorevich has downed all the brake fluid...


----------



## imagineero (Feb 11, 2012)

Samlock said:


> That's an idea!
> 
> I haven't engaged myself with logging in Russia for the last 3 years, due to the protective customs duty, which pretty much ended exporting round wood out of the country. According to my experience before that the plot might be something like this:
> 
> ...



Someone's been reading their Dostoyevski. Or was it Tolstoy?

Shaun


----------

